# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Bir Kahraman: Zenci Musa

## bozok

*BİR KAHRAMAN:* *ZENCİ MUSA* 


*“**Son dönem tarihimizde pek çok efsanevi şahsiyet vardır:*




Onların Osmanlı’yı ayakta tutabilmek için katlanmadıkları fedakarlık, göze almadıkları tehlike yoktur. Hepsinin* “Biz ölsek de ümmet-i Muhammed (sas) yaşasın”* idi. üoğu hayatları boyunca belki bir gün bile kendi keyifleri için enerji tüketmedi. Hep ali davalar için koşturdular: Zenci Musa ve arkadaşları gibi. Onlar feragat ve fedakarlıklarıyla bu milletin vicdanı oldular. 
Mehmed ükif Ersoy’a* “Eşref Bey’in emir eri Zenci Musa; Omuzundan arşa yükseldi nebi İsa (as)”* dedirten Zenci Musa, tüm gönüllerde başköşede ağırlanmaya layık bir kahramandır. Aslen Sudanlı olan Zenci Musa, Girit’te dünyaya gelmiş. Kahire’de yaşayan ve tam bir Osmanlı hayranı olan dedesi, Zenci Musa’yı, İslam’ı iyi öğrenmesi ve Osmanlı’yı yakından tanıması için yanına alıyor ve büyük ihtimam gösteriyor. Türk mahallesinde büyüyen Zenci Musa Türkçeyi çok iyi öğreniyor. 

Trablusgarp’ta Türk subaylar ve şeyh Sunusi’nin önderliğinde İtalyanlara karşı verilen mücadeleye katılan Zenci Musa, buradan sonra artık Osmanlı Devleti için nerede tehlike baş gösterdiyse bütün heybetiyle orada biten kahraman bir asker olmuştur. 


*AYDINLAR VE KAHRAMANLAR…*
Zenci Musa, Trablusgarp’tan Balkan Savaşı’na, üanakkale’den Kudüs’e, Yemen’den İstiklal Harbi’ne kadar yangın neredeyse oraya koşmuş, bu millet için canla başla mücadele etmiş bir yiğitler serdarıdır. Zenci Musa’yı bize tanıtan, onu yazmayı, onun yaptıklarını, bizlere aktarmayı en mukaddes bir görev bilen tarihçi yazar sayın *Mehmed Niyazi üzdemir* beydir. O, büyük işlerin ancak büyük himmet sahibi insanların gayretiyle başarılabileceğini çok iyi bildiği için, bize sunulan kronolojik kalıplara itibar etmemiş, 

Tarihimizin arka planına ve yapıcılarına ışık tutarak ufkumuzu genişletmeye çalışmıştır. Sergiledikleri fedakarlıklarla tarihimizin yapıcısı olmuş insanlara haklarını teslim etmek, onlara düşünce dünyamızda layık oldukları yeri vermek hepimizin görevidir. Biz nefsimize hoş gelecek bir neticesi yoksa iki adımlık yere gitmeye üşenirken, nerede tehlike varsa oraya koşan her anı ölümle burun buruna yaşamaktan çekinmeyen insanları tanımamak büyük bir eksikliktir. 

Mehmed Niyazi Bey’in büyük gayretleri olmasa, yakın tarihimizin ve İstiklal Harbi’mizin sayısız ve isimsiz kahramanlarından olan Zenci Musa’yı, Mamaka Mustafa’yı, Mihrali Bey’i, üsküplü Osman’ı, Uşaklı Mehmed Baba’yı, Oğuz Amca’yı tanıyamayacaktık. Bundan hareketle şunu söyleyebiliriz ki, Türkiye’nin aydınları artık genel konular üzerinde, yüzlerce defa tekrarlanmış, yazılıp çizilmiş genel yorumlar üretmek yerine, her biri toplumumuzun ayrı bir meselesi olan özel konulardan geneli ilgilendiren yorumlar çıkarmalı ve bu üretimlerle düşünce dünyamızı zenginleştirmelidirler. 

Bugün bu toprakların üstünde nefes alabiliyorsak bunu fedakar ecdadımıza borçluyuz. Bu topraklardaki geleceğimiz, *“borçlu”* olduğumuz insanlar hakkındaki bilgilenme seviyemize bağlıdır. Onlar* “Ocağımız sönmesin!”* diye kendilerini ateşlere atmışlardır. Mesela, Refik üzdek’in* “Ocağımız Sönmesin”* isimli romanı, Osmanlı-Rus savaşı neticesinde Kırım’dan göç etmek zorunda kalan ve gidebileceği tek adres *“Ak Topraklar”* olan insanların çileli yolculuğunu anlatır. Ruslar hakim olunca terk edilen ocakların korları muhafaza edilmiş, yeni ocaklar bu korların ateşiyle kurulmuştur. Bize düşen, bu korun ateşini ruhumuzda, gönlümüzde taşımak ve muhafaza etmektir. Ocağımızın sönmemesi gönül ateşinin devamlılığına bağlıdır. 

*CEPHEDEN CEPHEYE KOşAN ADAM*
Zenci Musa, Birinci Dünya Savaşı’nda cepheden cepheye koşarken komutanı Eşref Bey’den (Sencer Kuşçubaşı) yeni görevlerinin Yemen’deki Yedinci Ordu’ya altın götürmek olduğunu öğrendi. 43 kişi değişik kılıklarla yolculuk yaparak Medine’ye vardılar. 300 bin altını Yedinci Ordu Komutanı Ahmet Tevfik Paşa’ya teslim etmeleri gerekiyordu. 43 kişi iki gruba ayrılarak yola çıktı. Fakat 1200 yıl önce Peygamber Efendimiz’in de harp ettiği Cembele mevkiinde 2500 kişilik bir Bedevi-İngiliz kuvveti tarafından kıstırıldılar. Eşref Bey’in başında bulunduğu grup ellerinden gelen her şeyi yaparak 1 gün 1 gecelik bir savaş verdi. Sonunda Eşref Bey esir alınıp Lawrence’in karşısına çıkarıldı; fakat Zenci Musa bu hengamede grubuyla birlikte altınları kaçırmayı başardı. *12 Ocak 1917*′de gerçekleşen bu savaş *London Times gazetesinde sekiz sütun üzerine manşetten* verilmişti. 

*İNGİLİZLERDEN KAüIRILAN ALTINLAR*
300 bin altını Yemen’de Tevfik Paşa’ya teslim etmeyi başaran Zenci Musa, Birinci Dünya Savaşı bittikten sonra Anadolu’da gerçekleştirilecek Milli Mücadele’ye destek vermek amacıyla İstanbul’a gelir. Beyazıt Camisi’nde bir ikindi namazı çıkışında kendisini gören Ali Sait Paşa onun zor durumda olduğunu anlar ve ona şöyle der *“Musa, emeklilik için bir dilekçe ver. Ben de tasdik edeyim, sana emekli maaşı bağlasınlar.”* 

*GENERAL’İN TEKLİFİNE DE RED!* 
Fakat Zenci Musa ona şu ibret dolu cevabı verir:* “Paşam, ben bu fakir milletten emekli maaşı alamam.”* Bu cevaptan sonra Ali Sait Paşa, Zenci Musa’dan habersiz İstanbul hamallar kahyası Ferit Bey’e giderek kendisini birkaç gün sonra Zenci Musa ile birlikte ziyaret edeceğini söyler. Ferit Bey’den istediği, bu ziyaret esnasında Zenci Musa’ya bir iş teklifinde bulunmasıdır. 

Bir araya geldiklerinde Ferit Bey, Zenci Musa’ya Karaköy gümrüğünde kahyalık yapması için teklifte bulunur. Bu teklif karşısında Zenci Musa, yine mükemmel seciyesinin yansıdığı bir cevap verir:* “Ben kahyalık yapmam, onu yaşlı bir Müslüman’a verin. Orada hamallık varsa yaparım.”* Ve Zenci Musa, o büyük kahraman artık gümrükte hamallık yapmaya başlar. 

*“BU İş DAHA BİTMEDİ…”*
İşgal kuvvetleri komutanı General Harrington, İstanbul’da Galata gümrüğünü gezdiği sırada, kendisine *“İşte 300 bin altını Yemen’e kaçıran Zenci Musa bu!”* denildiğinde hemen onun yanına gider ve şöyle der:* “Eğer bizimle çalışırsan seni altına boğarım.”* Zenci Musa’nın bu sözlere karşı verdiği cevap, bir kişinin değil; haysiyetin, asliyetin, şahsiyetin ve bin yıldır İslam medeniyetine bayraktarlık yapmış bir milletin cevabı idi:* “Her teklif herkese yapılmaz. Bu sözleriniz beni ancak rencide eder. Benim bir devletim var: Devlet-i Osmani; bir bayrağım var, ay-yıldızlı bayrak; bir kumandanım var, Eşref Bey. Bu iş daha bitmedi, sizinle mücadelemiz devam edecek…”* 

şunu rahatlıkla söyleyebiliriz ki* “anlamak”* fiili mana yükünü, ancak 2,5 milyon şehitle, 2,5 milyon hayatın sönüşüyle bitirilmiş Birinci Dünya Savaşı’nın sona erdiği günlerde, işgal edilmiş bir İstanbul’da,* “Bu iş daha bitmedi”* diye düşünebilen ve bunu işgalcilerin en yüksek rütbelisinin yüzüne ifade edebilen bir adamı anlayabilirsek devam ettirecektir. İşte o Zenci Musa, gündüz Galata gümrüğünde hamallık yapıp, gece Milli Mücadele için Anadolu’ya silah kaçırırken vereme yakalanıyor. Ali Sait Paşa’nın bütün ısrarına rağmen bir sanatoryuma yatmayı kabul etmeyen Zenci Musa, bavulunu alıp üsküdar’daki üzbekler Tekkesi’ne gidiyor. Zenci Musa veremden kurtulamayarak kısa süre sonra burada vefat ettiğinde, bavulundan bir Osmanlı haritası, Eşref Bey’in resmi ve kefen bezi çıkıyor. 
Ey Zenci Musa, gittiğin yerlerde seninle yan yana yürümek vardı, vuruştuğunda omuz omuza, konuştuğunda gönül gönüle olmak vardı. Senin gibi* “tek başına bir millet”* olan ecdadımızı fatihalarla yad ediyoruz. Ruhlarınız şad olsun.



CEM SüKMEN

----------


## bozok

*İşbirlikçilik karşısında 'Zenci Musa' pratiği*

*İşBİRLİKüİ* *TEOR*İ*LER KAR*ş*ISINDA ; ZENC*İ *MUSA PRAT**İğİ*


*Peren Birsaygılı*
*haber10.com*
*28.09.2008*






*Büyük aşklar yolculuklarla başlar*
*ve serüvenciler düşer yollara*
*Onlar ki dünyanın son umudu*
*soyları tükenmeyen birer şahindiler **




_“ Bize, laf cambazı ya da filozof değil adam lazım “_ der Kuşcubaşı Eşref .


Ne güzel söylemiş! Bu yüzden, ideolojik bazı temellere ya da cemaatlere sırtını dayayarak kendini yenileme ihtiyacı duymayan sözde yazarların, sözde laf cambazlarının, sözde cemaat tarihçilerinin ve sözde mahalle filozofların az öteye çekilmesinde fayda var.


Ancak sizler;* “ Yok, biz her şeye rağmen halimizden memnunuz, eldeki adamlar ve bunların bize empoze ettikleri ile yetinmekte beis görmüyoruz “* derseniz, size şunu söylerim ki; *İşin şakaya gelir tarafı yok.* Ustaca kurgulanmış bir çağ ro_man_ında,* hafifmeşrep işlerle* iştigal eden kesimlerin uyduruk sözlerine bir kenarından da olsa tutunmaya çalışıyorsanız, *’’Neden ?’’* diye sormanız lazım kendi kendinize .. *Neden, size anlatılanı kadarı ile yetiniyorsunuz?* Neden, her şeyi tembelce oluruna bıraktınız ya da neden *tarih kitaplarına sığmamış olanlar hakkında* düşünmek zor geldi size? Ve neden artık isyan ruhu dize geldi de bunun yerini aldatıcı, uyuşuk başkaldırılar, işbirlikçi teoriler aldı ?

üünkü* ’’eldeki adamlar ’’*, her geçen gün daha da seyirlik hale gelen bir toplumda, bir yandan özgürlük gibi kavramların olumlu çağrışımlarına gönderme yaparken, öte yandan bu kavramın tam zıttı yaşam biçimlerini topluma empoze etmeye çalışıyor. Sermayenin doğrudan para ve üretim araçları ile sınırlandırılamayacağını bilen herkes, toplumsal ilişkilerin, yazının ve en önemlisi de kültürel değerlerin işbirlikçi yerel sermayedarlar tarafından o günün şartlarına göre tekrar tekrar biçimlendirildiğini de fark edecektir. Anlayacağınız, kalemin bir o yana bir bu yana kıvırtarak yazdığı günlerden geçiyoruz. Ancak tıpkı Descartes’ın söylediği gibi; Gerçek öyle bir şey ki, zincire vurulmak istediği zaman kurtulur ve onu zincire vurmaya çalışanlar, gerçeklerin adeta bir kelepçe halini alarak üzerilerine kapanması ile bu kez kendileri zincire vurulmuş olurlar.


O nedenle diyebiliriz ki; Unutmanın ve unutturmanın bedeli bazen hiç ummadığınız kadar ağırdır zira gerçekler bir gün muhakkak kelepçe olur ve kaleminizi zincirler.


Ben unutmadım.. Unutmayacağım da. zira anladım ki; İnsan unuttukça irtifa kaybeden bir varlık ve tıpkı çıkar ile vicdan arasında gerilmiş bir ipte düşmeden yürümeye çalışan ip cambazlarına benziyor .



_“Eşref Bey’in emireri Zenci Musa, Omuzundan arşa yükseldi nebi İsa..”_

_Mehmet Akif_


O nedenle, değişen koşullara göre* ’’bir öyle, bir böyle davranarak ’’* irtifa kaybetmemiş, hayatı boyunca teslimiyet nedir bilmemiş ve süslü sözlerden, laf cambazlıklarından uzak durmuş bir adamın öyküsünü , biraz düşgücümüzü katarak yani ara ara onu da konuşturarak anlatmakta fayda var. üünkü ben, düşüncenin ve en acısı da *İslam’ın**’’pazarlanmakta olan bir ürün’’ haline geldiği*, sözün ardına ustaca gizli yönlendirmelerin saklandığı günümüzde anlamı bu mecralarda aramayı bıraktım da onun öyküsünde buldum.* İsmi Zenci Musa ..* Yaşamı üzerine, baştan sonra düşündüm..Düşündüm, yaşamını birleştirdim ve bu yaşam, adeta lirik bir yağmur olup aktı yüreğime. Benim en güzel şairim sensin, dedim Zenci Musaya ! Benim en güzel şairim sensin çünkü ben senin o baş döndürücü yaşamının üzerine düşündüğümde işte dedim ; İşte şiir bu !


O şiir yakıcı bir kuştur yüreğimde , kanat çırpar teslimiyete karşı ve başlar anlatmaya ;


*’’ Ben Zenci Musa ; Aslen Sudan olan bir Osmanlı’yım. ’’* der ve devam eder.


*’’ Doğduğumda Osmanlı yangın yeriydi ve ben Türk mahallesinde büyüyen bir Sudanlı olarak , henüz küçük yaşlarda çok iyi türkçe konuşmaya başlamıştım bile. Büyüdükçe gördüm ki; Avrupalı’ların sömürgeci yayılmalarının en üst düzeye vardığı bir dönemde, hele de düpedüz cihat ilan edilmişken , adam gibi adama olduğu yerde durmak yakışmaz, o nedenle ben de kattım sevdamı önüme koştum kavganın içine ...Trablusgarp’a .. ’’*


Trablusgarp; önce Balkan cephesine, oradan üanakkale’ye oradan Kudüs’e ve Yemen’e ardından da İstiklal Harbine koşacak olan Zenci Musa’nın ilk durağı olacaktır.


_’’ Duydum ki ; Trablusgarp’a takviye kuvvetler gönderemeyen Osmanlı Devleti’nin tek yapabildiği , İtalyan emperyalizmini şiddetle protesto etmek olmuştu .Ancak başta Enver Paşa olmak üzere İttihatçı subaylar bir karara varmışlardı bile . Buna göre ; Eğer bir devlet kendini savunmak istemiyorsa veya kendini savunmaktan acizse direnmek kişilerin insiyatifine bırakılmalıydı. Bu nedenle , Kuzey Afrika için tek umut, yerel yardımcı kuvvetlerin de desteğiyle, oradaki direnişi örgütleyebilecek subayların bir araya gelerek, bölgeye gitmesiydi . Canımdan bir can bildiğim Kumandanım Kuşcubaşı Eşref de , bunu şu sözlerle ifade etmişti ;_


_“Osmanlı askerleri olarak, şerefimizi yenebileceğimiz bir düşmana rehin verircesine teslim etmenin ayıbını taşıyamazdık”. (Kuşcubaşı Eşref)_


*İşte ben o vakit çoktan – Ben ne içim varım ki ? - diye sormuştum bile kendi kendime .Ve Zenci Musa’dan ala takviye kuvvet mi olurmuş diye , geçirmiştim içimden. “*




Enver Paşa, gönüllülerden oluşan grubu ikiye ayırır. İlk grup Mısır, ikinci grup ise Tunus üzerinden Trablusgarp’a ulaşacaktır. Trablusgarp’ta Zenci Musa’nın kumandanı olacak olan Kuşcubaşı Eşref, çok iyi arapça bilmesi sebebiyle ilk grubun Mısır’dan geçirilmesinden sorumlu olur ve Zenci Musa’da bu grupta yer alarak bir süre sonra büyük üerkez kumandanın emireri olur.


*“Kuşçubaşı Eşref’in emireri olma şerefine nail olduğum andan itibaren, üerkez kumandamını babam bildim ben. Zira o - Siz bana imkan verin, ben seçkin kıtalarımla yine akınlar yapayım , düşmanı tefe koyayım - dememiş miydi , veyahut artık Edirne’yi kaybettik demeye başladığımız anlarda, - Edirne’yi kurtaracağız ve bütün memleket ayağa kalkacak, mucizeler de birbirini kovalayacak - diye herkese umut vermemiş miydi ? En önemlisi de; kumandanım sözünü tutmuştu, Edirne kurtulmuştu ve bütün memleket gerçekten de ayağa kalkmıştı zira Edirne bizlerindi.* 

_Bendeniz Sudan asıllı Zenci Musa’nın , üerkez asıllı Kuşcubaşı Eşref’in , Türk asıllı Süleyman Askeri’nin , Kürt asıllı Hilmi Musallimi’nindi Edirne..”_



Trablusgarp , Osmanlı’nın dört bir yanından gelen gönüllü askerlerin büyük direnişine sahne olacaktır. Türk, Kürt, üerkez, Laz bir olur işgalcilere karşı en sağır kulakların bile işiteceği bir uğultu meydana getirir. ülüm bu hal karşısında çaresiz kalacaktır, önce eser gürler, çığlıklar atar ve binlerce Türk’ün, Laz’ın, üerkez’in, Kürt’ün naaşını *koyun koyuna* serer Trablusgarp topraklarına .


_Ne bir adresleri vardır onların_
_Ne de aşktan başka bir sığınakları_

_Ama yaşarlar dünyanın dört bir yanında_
_ülüm ile alay ederler sanki *_


Benim şairim, Zenci Musa, Trablusgarp’tan sonra Balkan Cephesi’ne koşacaktır. Oradan da, üanakkale’ye, Yemen’e ..Ve artık babası bildiği kumandanı Kuşcubaşı Eşref, 1917 senesinde Hayber muharebesinde İngilizler tarafından esir alınana dek bir an olsun kumandanının yanından ayrılmaz.


Kuşcubaşı Eşref’in esir edildiği esnada Zenci Musa inanılmaz bir mukavemet göstererek Osmanlı Genelkurmayının gönderdiği *300.000 altını* İngilizler’den kaçırarak, Hayber’deki vaziyet nedeniyle bağlantıların kesildiği Yemen'deki Osmanlı kumandanına teslim eder. Zenci Musa, Osmanlı kumandanı Ali Sait Paşa’ya bu esnada* "üok şükür başardık’’* diyecektir ;


_üok şükür başardık ve 300.000 altınlık hazineyi teslim edebildik. Fakat Eşref beyimizin düşmanın eline düşmesine müsaade ettik._


Zenci Musa, daha sonra Yemen'de İngilizlere esir düşer. Serbest bırakıldığında Kuşcubaşı Eşref hala İngiliz’lerin elinde esirdir ve Zenci Musa’da hemen İstanbul'a döner.* Gündüzleri* gümrükte hamallık etmeye başlar. Musa artık sabahtan akşama kadar yük taşımakta,* geceleri ise* Milli Mücadele için Anadolu’ya silah sevkiyatında görev almaktadır. Musa’nın bu halini gören bir nazır ona maaş bağlanmasını teklif eder ancak Musa’nın verdiği cevap çok nettir.


_Milletim açken , ben bu milletten maaş almam...!_


Maaş hadisesinden kısa bir süre sonra , İngiliz işgal kuvvetlerinin kumandanı General Harrington, Zenci Musa’yı gümrükte görür ve meşhur 300.000 altın olayının kahramanını kendi mahiyetine ister ve mahiyetine girdiği takdirde Musa’yı altına boğacağını söyler. Musa laf cambazlığı etmez, İngiliz kumandana dosdoğru, tokat gibi bir cevap vererek, oradan uzaklaşır:


_Her teklif herkese yapılmaz. Bu sözleriniz beni ancak rencide eder. Benim bir devletim var: Devlet-i Osmani, bir bayrağım var: ay-yıldızlı bayrak, bir kumandanım var: Eşref Bey. Bu iş daha bitmedi, sizinle mücadelemiz devam edecek..._


Gündüz Galata gümrüğünde hamallık, geceleri sabahlara değin süren silah sevkiyatları esnasında , durup dinlenmeksizin ayakta kalan Zenci Musa, bir süre sonra vereme yakalanır. Ve ölümünün yaklaştığını hissettiği son günlerinde, hiçkimseye yük olmamak için, sessizce *üzbekler tekkesine* sığınarak burada son nefesini verir.


Zenci Musa’nın son nefesini verdiği esnada, Kuşcubaşı Eşref’de Malta zindanlarından kurtulup tekrar mücadele içine dönmüştür. Emirerini, Musa’sını aramaktadır. Yanına getirtecektir ancak aldığı vefat haberi karşısında sarsılır ve anılarında şu satırlar dökülür kaleminden ;


_"Ben Malta'dan kurtulup, Milli Mücadele'nin bayrağını açanlardan biri olmak şerefine mazhar olduğum günlerde, Musa, o benim Kahraman Arabım, veremden ölmüş"_

*Kuşcubaşı Eşref’in emireri, kahraman Arabının bavulu açıldığında, bavulun içinden sadece üç şey çıkar; Bir Osmanlı haritası, Kuşcubaşı Eşref’in bir resmi ve Zenci Musa’nın bembeyaz kefeni…*


şimdi Zenci Musa’ya ne demeli bilmiyorum ki ?


Seni unutmayacağız , bizim en güzel şairimiz..Dedik ya bizim en güzel şairimiz sensin zira o başdöndürücü yaşamın üzerine ne zaman düşünsek; İşte , diyoruz


İşte şiir de sensin, şair de sensin zaten ...


*Peki ya sizlerin ve İslam adına cihat eden efendilerinizin bavullarında daha doğrusu kasalarında neler var ?*


*Yeşil kuşağın alamet-ı farikası yeşil yeşil dolarlar olmasın sakın ?*




*Dipnotlar ;*


** şiir ; Soluk Soluğa - Ahmet Telli*
** Hayber'de Türk Cengi*
*Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa Arabistan, Sina ve Kuzey Afrika Müdürü Eşref Bey'in Hayber Anıları Eşref Kuşçubaşı*
*Arba Yayınları / Tarih-Anı Dizisi*
** Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa*
*Philip H. Stoddard*

*Yardımcı okuma ; Zenci Musa*
*Cem Sökmen - Biyografi Net sayı 13*

----------

